# One Fw190 down, another Fw190 up



## Colin1 (Jul 10, 2010)

ASh-82 powered Fw190 is fished out of the drink, whilst in the US an R-2800 powered Fw190 take to the air


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2010)

That's the one I saw at the airshow this year. Pretty Bird.







Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

8)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful! My favorite German fighter!

TO


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2010)

Good news on both counts. Thanks Colin.


----------

